# Hands up who is going to Hall of Vape Stuttgart this year!



## Rob Fisher (16/1/19)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac (17/1/19)

Uncle @Rob Fisher, you're so funny I sommer call you "Fanie".
Don't do this to us. You're giving us major FOMO. You know most of us can't go there. Stop it!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (17/1/19)

How we all wish we could... 


But we're quite sure you'll keep us all posted with some awesome pics and Intel @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/1/19)

BATMAN said:


> How we all wish we could...
> 
> 
> But we're quite sure you'll keep us all posted with some awesome pics and Intel @Rob Fisher



I certainly will @BATMAN!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (17/1/19)

I shall tentatively accept your humble invitation 

But might be there! Will know closer to the date.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

